# First go on the Silvia today - scary!!!



## stuartmack1974

Hello,

New here but hoping to learn lots from you. Had a first go on the Sylvia today, and wow what a difference from the old delonghi.









First thoughts cant can't believe how quickly it heated up, very powerful group on it and was really impressed by the wand, although I think I opened the throttle a bit too much!

Really looking forward to using it, and getting some good coffee going. Any newbie advice welcome

Regards

Stuart


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi Stuart and welcome

glad you are enjoying the silvia , what coffee are you putting through it ?


----------



## stuartmack1974

Hi there

To dial in the grinder I just bought some cheap tesco beans. Trying to get the right grind on the iberital is a challenge in itself!


----------



## Daren

Hi Stuart.... Welcome.

The Silvia is a great machine (I had one







). What made you choose it?


----------



## stuartmack1974

Well lots and lots of research, the general view is it's pretty legendary. No one agrees though no matter how much you research!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi Stuart

i had a slivia too , what grinder you got paired with it ?


----------



## stuartmack1974

An Iberital MC2 manual which I can see me dialling in all week. I pulled a double shot today in about 13 secs so it's still got a way to go. Just don't want to damage it, first 'proper' grinder I've had and it seems like a bit of an art.


----------



## Mrboots2u

stuartmack1974 said:


> An Iberital MC2 manual which I can see me dialling in all week. I pulled a double shot today in about 13 secs so it's still got a way to go. Just don't want to damage it, first 'proper' grinder I've had and it seems like a bit of an art.


Jewellery scales

Dose the same each time

if you can weigh the output don't go by volume

Use a ratio fo 1.6

So 16 g dose for a double ( singles baskets pah... )

Output 25-26g in 25-30 seconds

Too quick , finer grind

too slow , coarser grind

Pull shot before steaming milk

Do you have a temp surfing process before pulling a shot .....


----------



## stuartmack1974

Hey Mr Boots

Thanks for the great advice. Some of that was new to me so I'm sure it will help. Just worried about damaging the burrs, the adjustment screw seems to turn for ever. I think it's getting there though. To be honest as well I noticed the tesco beans were pretty dry. I think the shot channelled a bit too due to a poor tamp.

i have out another thread here about the wand, couldn't believe the kick off it! Think I need to develop a gentler touch, neatly turned the milk to custard but salvaged somewhat. It didn't actually taste too bed, just not a great crema, although I'm not sure that quality of bean would.

regards

Stu


----------



## stuartmack1974

Sorry, temp surfing is a newish one to me, although I did read you should run half a cup of water through the steam wand to bring boiler heat down. Am I close?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi your problem is the beans

the tesco beans won't be fresh full stop

Stale beans will give you quick extractions and a poor taste

Once you get fresh beans, you will find you are having to grind less fine to achieve the extractions you want

and the taste will be better

Where are you based? Might be a good local roaster near you . If not online roasters abound


----------



## stuartmack1974

Yep, the new happy donkey beans are doing much better. Shot was a little gritty though so I'm thinking the grind was a bit fine?


----------



## jeebsy

Not necessarily. What was your input/output/time?


----------



## stuartmack1974

Ok I'm a bit rough on this being a newbie so don't laugh! Dose was about 16g in a double shot basket. Output was about 2oz shot roughly, pulled still fairly quick I'd say about 15 secs. I stopped as soon as it went tan coloured, maybe not blond so possibly a little early.nIt tasted quite good but a very dark crema and slightly gritty.

sorry for the rough info will pay more attention next time, all very new to me!

cheers

Stuart


----------



## ronsil

The Silvia is a great machine to hone your espresso skills.

She takes no prisoners so you've got to do it right but that will never happen without the proper beans.

Source your beans from one of the many roasters on here & then you will be surprised how quickly you will progress.

Heed the good advice from 'boots' as well

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## stuartmack1974

Cheers Ron. Which would you recommend. Rave, Hasbean etc


----------



## jeebsy

You need to weigh the coffee coming out too. As a starting point you should get out 1.6x what you put in so 26 grams from 16. This should take 27ish seconds so sounds like your grind is still quite a way off.


----------



## stuartmack1974

Ok, thanks. The only things if I go fiberboard that increase the grittiness? I've never had a particularly gritty shit before and most of the forums say that's too fine a grind?


----------



## jeebsy

stuartmack1974 said:


> I've never had a particularly gritty shit before


Let's hope it stays that way

Fines in your cup isn't necessarily a bad sign, bit of an inevitably when you go fine enough for espresso.


----------



## stuartmack1974

Sorry for typo. The shot was very dark and didn't have that reddish tinge. Maybe too hard a tamp. Seems to be as much art as science in this game !


----------



## stuartmack1974

Typo day today. Lol, I don't have gritty sh*ts, just gritty shots! Need a coffee I think....


----------



## Charliej

Well I was going to say if your shits are very dark with a red-ish tinge better pm Dr Steve


----------



## stuartmack1974

Ha ha, it's been one of those mornings !


----------



## martyistheman

Stuart, I'm starting out with a new Silvia too.

How are you getting on? What have you learnt and do you have any tips for a fellow noob?


----------



## stuartmack1974

Hi Marty

Whats your set up?

Stuart


----------



## martyistheman

Hi Stuart. I have a Rancilio Silvia, and Rocky Doser Grinder. Still using the stock parts. Except for the tamper. I have a couple of 58mm aluminium or stainless steel tampers. Would like a PID but don't want to void the warranty. I have a bigger basket and a bottomless filter in my sights tho.

What's your set up? How're you getting on with it?


----------



## stuartmack1974

Hi Marty

im finding it a challenge! I've poured about 15 shots now and had one decent one, slow pour of around 20 secs before blonding out. It's taken me a while to dial my iberital in but I think it's close. What i would say, despite the cost, is use good beans from the start, you won't be able to dial in correctly with crap beans or judge your espresso correctly.

Youve ve probaby heard about temp surfing. If I've got this right it's not too difficult but I'm happy to be corrected. basically once the boiler light comes in I use the hot water function to pour off half a cup until the boiler light comes back on. Once it goes back out pour your shot straight away.

the steam wand is petty powerful and only this evening did I manage a decent microfoam. Don't use too small jug and makes sure it's same dimension on the rim as base, I used a jug that narrows and found it difficult to work with.

im also going to invest in some really good beans. My shots we're tasting really burnt, but I actually think it's the beans and many here have agreed with that (happy donkey Brazilian)

Hope that helps, but I am a Ranc newbie!!

let me know how you go

Stuart


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice to hear your getting on Stuart. Re the beans, what taste would you like to try next?


----------



## stuartmack1974

Looking for something well rounded, the HD Brazilian were pretty dark and gritty. Have ordered some of James blends next.


----------



## soundklinik

martyistheman said:


> Hi Stuart. I have a Rancilio Silvia, and Rocky Doser Grinder. Would like a PID but don't want to void the warranty. I have a bigger basket and a bottomless filter in my sights tho.


You will be much happier if you install PID, there is NO trace of PID ever being installed, (in case of warranty repair). All is external. Easy to do and inexpensive, if you make your own kit. ~50 pounds

I think Rancilio people should actually thank you for bypassing that crappy 110C thermostat.

Also, guy who sold me his Silvia, never cleaned the shower screen, or the machine actually. After 1.5 years, holes on the edges of shower screen were completely gummed up and water was coming in around the center only.

I take out the screen once a month, backflush once a week and descale every 3 months.

One way to tell if you have any lime in boiler is to put a teaspoon of bicarbonate of soda into the solution that you pump out while descaling...

PS I got Silvia ~6 months ago and love it (most of the time) I am still trying to master it...drink espressos only...If you can get a second hand bottomless PF go for it...


----------



## martyistheman

Soundklinik, where would I find a guide for parts and how to install my own PID? And how does the shower screen come off for cleaning? Is it only the hexagonal bolt holding it in place?


----------



## gxxr

martyistheman said:


> And how does the shower screen come off for cleaning? Is it only the hexagonal bolt holding it in place?


Yep, thats the one. It' easy, but be careful when screwing it back on: Tighten gently, or you'll break it.


----------



## soundklinik

martyistheman said:


> Soundklinik, where would I find a guide for parts and how to install my own PID? And how does the shower screen come off for cleaning? Is it only the hexagonal bolt holding it in place?


It is really easy, I got this one, there are 2 types 12VDC and 220VAC. Take your pick. (from happybuyersstore)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIGITAL-PID-TEMPERATURE-CONTROLLER-for-KILN-FURNACE-OVEN-ESPRESSO-COFFEE-MACHINE/111270577585?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222006%26algo%3DSIC.FITP%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140107083358%26meid%3D4640726550466834946%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D20140107083358%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D111236102218

Look carefully at all the parts, 12VDC PID will need a transformer. Relay must be DC 3-32VDC input, AC output.

I started a thread a few posts down, showing all parts. Read it and see. It is easier than you think. If you can crimp a wire, you're nearly there.

All you're doing is *by-passing* factory thermostat.

Insulate the boiler...helps keeping steady temp.

Sound proof the pump. Mine is very quiet, just hums.

Good luck, if you need help, just ask


----------

